# International Jihadist Terrorist Organizations - SEMINAR !!!



## SAMSON (Jul 2, 2004)

INTERNATIONAL JIHADIST TERRORIST ORGANIZATIONS

Introduction and Classification

Intensive Workshop - Taught by Top Counter Terrorism Expert
October 11-13, 2004 NJ

RESTRICTED TO LAW ENFORCMENT ONLY!!! - NO CIVILIANS ACCEPTED

FOR MORE DETAILS CALL US TOLL FREE: 1 866 586-4949
VISIT US ONLINE AT : http://www.isiusa.us - ISI TRAINING CENTER

Stay Safe and fit,

[email protected]
[email protected]


----------

